# Yellow Zenith Sporto



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm hoping to find out some information about a Zenith Sporto watch that I've seen for sale. Unfortunately the seller doesn't know much about its history.










Excuse the blurry picture.

The seller believes its from the late 1950s, but having done some research, I've seen similar ones (in black) from the late 1940s. I assume that the yellow dial isn't original. I'm also unsure as to whether it should have the Zenith star on its dial or not.

It's priced at Â£155. The strap isn't of the highest quality but the dial is in immaculate condition. I'm not sure of the condition of its mechanics, but assuming they're sound, is that a reasonable price?

If anyone could clear anything up for me about the watch or give me some tips about what to look out for when buying it, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm, bet its re-dialed. Not all of them had the star though. The reason I say re-dialed is the subdial is still very white if the dial aged the subdial and rest of dial should be same aging. If its done well then no problem. See if the movement still has the plastic cover over it held with two screws, the guy would have to remove the back cover though.


----------



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

James said:


> Hmm, bet its re-dialed. Not all of them had the star though. The reason I say re-dialed is the subdial is still very white if the dial aged the subdial and rest of dial should be same aging. If its done well then no problem. See if the movement still has the plastic cover over it held with two screws, the guy would have to remove the back cover though.


Thanks, I had similar thoughts as it looks in 'too' good a condition. I should imagine that it's fairly common for watches of this age to be redialed though, so I'm not really put off by it as everything appears to line up as it should.

Hopefully the shop keeper will have the tool to remove the back cover...


----------



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone else have any ideas? I may be buying it tomorrow if it looks like a good buy according to you guys.


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Â£155 for a vintage Zenith is gvfm in my books! But yeah - check that you have as many original features as possible - and that the movement is in gwo.

If you buy it, please post pics!


----------



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks to the persuasion of mercuryus, I bought it today. I got the sales woman to open up the back cover (after a lot of hassle of trying to find a jeweller in the area that had the right tool) and the mechanics looked very, very clean; along with a Zenith stamp being on the underside of the back cover too. Unfortunately it doesn't have the plastic cover. It's a shame but equally understandable given the age. I'm not sure if I can get a replacement or just make do without it - I can't see this watch suffering much abuse in my hands. So far, it seems to be keeping time well.

I managed to haggle the price down from Â£155 to Â£135. Baring in mind that I saw a black face version of this watch sell on eBay last week for Â£205 - with everything considered - I think it was a good price.

If anyone has any thoughts, history or tips about this watch, please feel free to post them.

I'll make sure to get some pictures up later.


----------



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a few pictures:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice. Zenith watches are seriously undervalued at the moment. I have an original respirator that you could pick up for under Â£200, whereas the new rereleased ones would be Â£3,000+ in steel

Worth the difference?



















There is a gold one on watchfinder that will give you change out of Â£7,500. Just!


----------



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

That is an amazing bargain there.


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> Very nice. Zenith watches are seriously undervalued at the moment. I have an original respirator that you could pick up for under Â£200, whereas the new rereleased ones would be Â£3,000+ in steel
> 
> Worth the difference?
> 
> ...


Loving that respirator, and agree about Zenith watches - seriously underrated!


----------



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

This was stolen from me a couple of nights ago, so if anyone on the off-chance sees it for sale anywhere, then please get in contact with me.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

nickf1 said:


> This was stolen from me a couple of nights ago, so if anyone on the off-chance sees it for sale anywhere, then please get in contact with me.


sorry to hear that. with the watch being so distinctive it would be worth telling local second hand jewellers or general shops, and obviously eBay is a possibility

Do you have new for old insurance policy?


----------



## nickf1 (Mar 12, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> sorry to hear that. with the watch being so distinctive it would be worth telling local second hand jewellers or general shops, and obviously eBay is a possibility
> 
> Do you have new for old insurance policy?


Thanks, that's a very good idea.

I don't have any insurance on the watch. I'll have to see if our home insurance covers it, but I'm doubtful.


----------

